# How come there is not concert for renaissance artist incanada or my city montreal



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There are no canadian or quebecer whatever ensemble that deal in renaissance polyphony i would be glad to see this here...

I wanna see a concert that is not baroque or modernist but renaissance dosen interrest no one in canada or quebec at least seem like there is noensemble here, but i seen a choral ensemble and old cd of boys choirs a choral work(of trois riviere) a rendition of jacquet of mantua so there is hope but i never hear of medieval or renaissance music concert in canada or quebec, people are too preoccupied by baroque germans and the russians godz.

A friend of mine seen Gabrieli, my question is the following dose ensemble specialized in renaissance exist in my province are there concert i dont hear about, what is goeing on that i might like or comming my way for a classical concert of choice for me.

european has all these concert of early music , here e seem to scorn the idea and it's always the same radio friendly well know 

Perhaps im one of a rare group of canadian that dig these ensemble and wont to see them live if they exist that is, i would be joyfull if i could hear sutch a concert, even if it Ars antiqua this wont happen anytime soon


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Check out your local Montreal universities. Often their schools of music have student concerts open to the public from many periods that may not be popular at formal concert halls, such as Renaissance and Medieval. They're usually free too. I agree that Renaissance music is beautiful and spiritual. It's really under-appreciated I think.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

even though there are some ( few ) concerts of Renaissance music in some places, still this epoch isn´t the most praised/popular among classical music fans. The same as on this forum I mean the statistics would be similar CM is strongly associated with 18-19th century music. Therefore European countries like France and Germany, Netherlands would take a lead in hosting many renaissance related events while the rest would take renaissance music concerts as somewhat of rarities , not that easy to find an audience.

In fact many people ( not classical music devotees) think Tchaikovsky, J. Strauss, Stravinsky is what CM can offer at most and for them this is classical music 
Therefore for this bunch of people is easier to organize a concert and they will come and business is done while for Renaissance music hardly any of them will care , let alone know composers of that age...so , not easy doing business with that...


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Here each summer we have an early music festival. However, there is generally not much Renaissance and early music performed here. Toronto or New York is probably your best bet, but still a long way from Montreal.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Richard8655 said:


> Check out your local Montreal universities. Often their schools of music have student concerts open to the public from many periods that may not be popular at formal concert halls, such as Renaissance and Medieval. They're usually free too. I agree that Renaissance music is beautiful and spiritual. It's really under-appreciated I think.


That's where we find that type of music around here. Sometimes the cathedral-type churches open their doors so that this music can have its greatest impact. You just have to keep your eyes open.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Please concentrate on the music and do not criticise other members' posting styles.

Some posts have been removed or edited.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

We have Renaissance Festivals here near Tampa, but no authentic music of the period is performed there. Mostly costumes and "debauchery". As bad or worse than Montreal.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Move to Holland deprofundus, we have even a society wit your musical love, each year with a highly recommend festival.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

There is a prominant website dedicated to early music only: musicaantigua dot com. The website is in spanish though. There is also a famous magazin for early music, "Goldberg" but it ran out of business in 2009, sadly.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Since it's pretty hard to find live Renaissance concerts these days, a good alternative in addition to CDs is internet radio. There's a very fine internet stream dedicated to Renaissance and Baroque called Audiophile Baroque from Greece (also known as The Psychomed). The bit rate is an unusually high 320 Kbps, so the audio quality is excellent. CD quality to my ears.

http://stream.psychomed.gr/webstream baroque.html


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Taggart said:


> Please concentrate on the music and do not criticise other members' posting styles.
> 
> Some posts have been removed or edited.


Yes, very "cute"


----------

